# WAGO Mailboxfunktion



## na5o5 (25 September 2007)

hallo,

jemand hier der sich mit der mailboxfunktion von WAGO Controllern auskennt?

verstehe nicht wie das funktioniert  

jede art von tipps wäre hilfreich...schätz ich mal  

mfg


----------



## Oberchefe (26 September 2007)

was verstehst Du unter Mailboxfunktion? Das Empfangen/Versenden von E-Mails?


----------



## na5o5 (26 September 2007)

das ist es ja,
keine ahnung was das für ne funktion bei WAGO wirklich ist.
da gibts nen "mailbox"-betrieb
und dazu noch programmierbefehle...denke nicht das es was mit mailen zu tun hat


----------



## PeterEF (27 September 2007)

Was für Controler verwendest Du und welche Busklemmen?

Es gibt Gateway-Klemmen (z.B. für ASi) die außer dem Prozeßabbild auch einige Bytes für eine sogeannte Mailbox enthalten, über die zusätzliche Daten zwischen dem WAGO-Controler und den unterlagerten Klemmen ausgetauscht werden.

Bei den Controlern 841 welche EMail über SMTP versenden können, meint Mailbox schlicht den Empfänger der EMail.


----------



## Oberchefe (27 September 2007)

In welcher Library steckt die bzw. was willst Du überhaupt machen?


----------



## na5o5 (27 September 2007)

also habe:
WAGO Controller 750-841
und StepperController 750-670

will wissen wie das mit der mailbox funktioniert.
die dokumentation (hier) (am ende stehen die mailbox befehle usw.)
ist mir etwas zu kompliziert


----------



## PeterEF (27 September 2007)

na5o5 schrieb:


> also habe:
> WAGO Controller 750-841
> und StepperController 750-670


Diese Information hätte ganz an den Anfang gehört 



> will wissen wie das mit der mailbox funktioniert.
> die dokumentation (hier) (am ende stehen die mailbox befehle usw.)
> ist mir etwas zu kompliziert


Konkret mit diesem Modul habe ich noch nichts gemacht, aber wie bei allen nicht trivialen Sachen gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten:

1.) Du beauftragst jemanden, der das für Dich macht (hier ganz unten unter Suche/Biete...)

2.) Du liest selber in einigen schlaflosen Nächten das Manual durch und kommst mit trial and error zum Erfolg (oder auch nich ).

Eine dermaßen komplexe Geschichte kann Dir nun mal keiner so nebenbei erklären, vor allem wenn Dir selber scheinbar keine richtige Fragestellung einfällt.

Die Mailbox ist einfach ein Speicherbereich, in die der WAGO-Controler Befehle für die Schrittmotorsteuerung (Stepper-Controler) reinschreibt und entsprechend auch Statusmeldungen zurückbekommt. 
Wie z.B. konkret der Auftrag für z.B. eine Referenzfahrt aussieht, steht im Manual.....

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## na5o5 (27 September 2007)

na gut danke dir trotzdem  

in der anleitung steht eben nicht konkret wie das ausgeführt wird und so, und keine spur von beispielen >.<
muss dann damit fertig werden^^


----------



## Oberchefe (27 September 2007)

http://www.wago.com/wagoweb/documentation/app_note/a1149/a114900d_f.htm

Ansonsten siehe oben.


----------



## Inerax (11 November 2015)

Hallo,

der Thread ist ja schon ganz schön alt.
Aber ich habe die gleichen Probleme mit 750-670 und deshalb gestern dazu einen Thread erstellt:
http://www.sps-forum.de/codesys-und-iec61131/79705-wago-pwm-signal-mit-750-670-a.html
Das Manual ist wohl nur für Druiden oder so.

Gibt es bei Euch 'ne inzwischen Lösung?

Gruß. INERAX


----------



## Caroli (12 November 2015)

Viele der Klemmen sind inzwischen mit so vielen Funktionen vollgepfropft, dass die Klemme eigntlich nichts mehr mit einer Klemme im herkömmlichen Sinne zu tun hat (bis auf die Bauform).
Die kommunikation mit der Klemme aus dem SPS Programm erfolgt dann mit spezifischen Bausteinen.
Diese Bausteine senden dann Befehle an einen Empfangsbereich in der Klemme.
Dieser heißt mailbox.
Ich schicke der Klemme also den Befehl "Benutze Funktionalität 3", dann "Benutze PWM".
Jetzt erst hört die Klemme auf "Benutze 50Hz mite einer Pulsweite von 1ms"
Das Benutzer- Handbuch hat über 180 Seiten. Da ist die Beschreibung der Bausteine aber noch nicht dabei.
Von daher verstehe ich, dass Fragen an das Forum gerichtet werden - denn es könnte ja durchaus sein, dass jemand schon mal so etwas gemacht hat.

Die Hersteller haben normalerweise kein Interresse daran, dass irgend jemand das Manual nach dem Lesen auch verstanden hat. Ich glaube, um so eine Klemme tatsächlich zu verstehen, braucht es 2 Tage Schulung beim jeweiligen Hersteller.


----------

